# McMahon, Murphy to face off in Connecticut to replace Lieberman in Senate



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*McMahon, Murphy to face off in Connecticut to replace Lieberman in Senate*

Published August 14, 2012
Associated Press
Former wrestling executive Linda McMahon was given a second chance Tuesday by Connecticut Republicans to try and win an open U.S. Senate seat, easily besting veteran former U.S. Rep. Christopher Shays in a Republican primary.
As in 2010, McMahon will face a well-known figure in Democratic politics -- U.S. Rep. Chris Murphy.
Murphy, 39, is a three-term 5th Congressional District representative and former state legislator. He defeated veteran Democratic politician and former Secretary of the State Susan Bysiewicz in the Democratic primary.
The election marks the second time in two years that Connecticut has an open seat for the U.S. Senate. Independent Sen. Joe Lieberman is retiring at the end of the year. In 2010, former Democratic Sen. Christopher Dodd decided not to run for re-election.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/08/14/mcmahon-murphy-to-face-off-in-connecticut-to-replace-lieberman-in-senate/?test=latestnews#ixzz23dIttjEs


----------

